# The River



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

A few mates, some kayaks and Australian Bass do you need anything else?






Cheers,

S


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent Simon.You have captured an 'adventure' mood, without the banjos.

Paddy X 2 on the underwater shots.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome, really well shot and edited. Definately a vid to be proud of. Keep em coming!!!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful video of some beautiful bass fishing. Water dragon not the smartest.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys.



> Water dragon not the smartest.


he had 5 goes at it (6 if you include when it first leaped out of the snag chasing the Sammy). It only probably only stopped because we ended up scaring him trying to get a different angle.

cheers,

S


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice Vid, well done.


----------



## Dave3573 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great Video, and great editing


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome video mate.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Best video I've seen in a long, long time! Loved the water dragon. As Trev said, you've captured the mood of the river, and the adventure side so well. Keep 'em coming!
Cheers
Alby


----------

